# Rum Apology and Apology Apology



## MA-Caver (Mar 5, 2011)

I bloody well loved this commercial and the subsequent apologies to PETA and other radical overly sensitive animal rights activists who obviously cannot take a fricken joke. 
Watch, laugh, enjoy. 
[yt]jy8mMFabRKQ[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Mar 5, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## K-man (Mar 5, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> I bloody well loved this commercial and the subsequent apologies to PETA and other radical overly sensitive animal rights activists who obviously cannot take a fricken joke.
> Watch, laugh, enjoy.


Mate, thank you for your concern but you are dealing with Aussie humour here. There was no complaint to PETA, it's all part of the ad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...undy-rum-ad-furore-a-croc-20101111-17p9v.html

BTW, it is bloody good rum. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 6, 2011)

ROFLKLITA!  Most wonderful chortles were unleashed by this splendid advertisement .


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 6, 2011)

ROFLMFAO!!!

Can I, uh ... have the luggage?


----------



## Indagator (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL. I'd better not post it on here, but does anybody else remember Rich Hall AKA Otis Lee Crenshaw with the "Bundaberg Rum Song". Brilliant.


----------



## K-man (Mar 13, 2011)

Indagator said:


> LOL. I'd better not post it on here, but does anybody else remember Rich Hall AKA Otis Lee Crenshaw with the "Bundaberg Rum Song". Brilliant.


I don't see a reason for not posting it for all to enjoy.





 
There is another one that you might find nearby that might be a little more crude for those with lessor sensitivity.


----------



## Indagator (Mar 14, 2011)

Cool, lol. I haven't checked your link but the only version I know has a bit of "colourful" language so I thought I'd avoid it lol.

Slainte!


----------



## Joe1957 (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL, fantastic....


----------

